# Vizsla nails... Where is the quick?!



## Vizsla_Luka

Hi, 


I've been clipping my puppy's nails about once a week to get him used to the process and he is making great progress! (still not a fan, but getting there!)

I've been watching lots of videos online about nail clipping but since Vizslas have brown toe nails I'm not sure I know what the quick looks like. I've already hit it a couple of times and I know it won't kill him but want to be able to know when I'm getting close. 

I clipped his nails today and not sure I see any colours that you're meant to to indicate the quick is coming up soon? I know black toe nails have a white blob in the middle...what colour should I be looking for to know I'm getting closer? 

He has bits of white but I think it's the nail not the quick. 

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Vizsla Baby

V's have short nails but these look very short to me. 

Also, if you are going to do it yourself, I'd invest in a dremel so that you can get a smooth, rounded look. It takes practice to use it though, so maybe have your vet work with you on it.


----------



## gingerling

This is a great question, as it's hard to see the quick, especially on darker colored V's as their toenails are darker. Yours look great, btw., I wouldn't go any shorter.

What I do, until I get a sense of it, is to shine an LED flashlight..they're super bright...the quick is more easily seen.

I trim weekly, and am not too OCD about it as hitting the quick is super painful and they bled profusely...you should always have styptic powder near by As long as the nails are *reasonably* short so they don't actually interfere with the natural positioning of the paws as they walk, you're fine.


----------



## lilyloo

As gingerling mentioned, a bright light will enable you to see the quick. We usually trim Ruby's nails near a window with the morning light coming in and I can see the quick clearly. Another way to tell is by the shape of the nail. Typically the quick is located right above the apex of the natural curve of the nail, as shown in this diagram.

In my opinion your V's nails looks juuuuust a tad short, which is probably why you've hit the quick a few times. If you're open to the idea you can use a dremel instead of clippers. It's just like filing nails on humans, and when you reach the quick it tickles it instead of cutting it entirely. With this method, Ruby lets me know I've gotten too close to the quick but just pulling her paw away, but there's no blood.


----------



## Vizsla_Luka

Thanks everyone! 
I do actually have a light I can use so will do that in future....we have been thinking about getting a dremel so need to make a concerted effort to buy it now that he's used to having his feet handled.

And lilyloo that picture is really useful - thank you. After I posted, I was inspecting his nails while he slept and I realised that one of his quicks was a slither away from being cut open!!!! Poor thing. I have this thing about long toe nails on dogs so I really try to keep them short, particularly because as dogs get older their quicks get longer so want to keep them as short as possible for as long as possible. But I realise now and I can see that some of his nails I've cut the top off the sole of the claw (the U shaped hollow if you look on the underside of their toes). He's pretty brave considering all that I put him through every week!

Will maybe just shave bits off his toes for desensitisation of toe clipping in future, but good to know I can't go any shorter


----------

